# *NEW* 2015 EagleTac Lights



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

P25LC2 Diffuser: http://eagletac.com/html/p25lc2d/specs.html







MC25C2 Turbo: http://eagletac.com/html/m25c2t/specs.html






P25LC2: http://eagletac.com/html/p25lc2/specs.html






P25A2: http://eagletac.com/html/p25a2/specs.html






P200A2: http://eagletac.com/html/p200a2/specs.html






D25LC2 Tactical: http://eagletac.com/html/d25lc2tac/specs.html






D25A2 Tactical: http://eagletac.com/html/d25a2tac/specs.html


----------



## kj2 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Eagletac releases big time, in early 2015


----------



## Tachead (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I have been wanting to try my first 1x18650 light for a while but, have been waiting for the right model. I think the P25LC2 Diffuser or Tactical in neutral white might be it:devil:. Now, when will they be available?


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I love the M25C2T. It's so ridiculous looking.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



GoingGear.com said:


> I love the M25C2T. It's so ridiculous looking.


----------



## GoingGear.com (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> pic



I thought the TM36 with a TM26 body was great, but this is a whole other level.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Right? The M25C2T's head diameter is actually wider than a TM36's, and on top of that being a skinny-bodied 1x18650 light just tops it off.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Is it just me or is that MC25C2 Turbo just ridiculous. I know maybe they are answering Olight, but come on.. I would much rather a light with that ridiculously big of a head be a 2 18650 thrower. Seriously.

Unless that head has paper thin walls it's going to be so forward weighted and awkward to hold. I just don't understand why these huge head 1 18650 lights are coming out. It's not like it's compact just because you made the body shorter. I'd much rather have the much better run time and better balance to go along with the crazy throw. Also this light doesn't even use the de-domed xm-l2 so the slightly smaller olight seems to already beat it out of the gate.

It honestly just is kind of dumb to me... I love how it has a pocket clip on it as though you could clip that to your pants without it awkwardly bouncing off your thigh. It would make much more sense to make it a short light with some kind of handle and add a second 18650 to it.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



martinaee said:


> Is it just me or is that MC25C2 Turbo just ridiculous. I know maybe they are answering Olight, but come on.. I would much rather a light with that ridiculously big of a head be a 2 18650 thrower. Seriously.
> 
> Unless that head has paper thin walls it's going to be so forward weighted and awkward to hold. I just don't understand why these huge head 1 18650 lights are coming out. It's not like it's compact just because you made the body shorter. I'd much rather have the much better run time and better balance to go along with the crazy throw. Also this light doesn't even use the de-domed xm-l2 so the slightly smaller olight seems to already beat it out of the gate.
> 
> It honestly just is kind of dumb to me... I love how it has a pocket clip on it as though you could clip that to your pants without it awkwardly bouncing off your thigh. It would make much more sense to make it a short light with some kind of handle and add a second 18650 to it.



It is available with extenders for more batteries. The clip made me laugh too, but maybe it can be used in some other way? I just can't do the twisted head thing; and 20 twists to change some mode setting? I do admire EagTac for their innovation and response to consumer demand, though.


CandlePowerForums App


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Everyone is talking about the MC25c2 Turbo, I think the P25LC2 Diffuser is also an interesting Lamp!
Ernst


----------



## martinaee (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I didn't even see that light. How the heck does that work? Is there a separate led for the diffuser?


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

That M25C2T is ridiculous looking! Once you have modded lights its hard NOT to talk about them and hard to go back to stock!

I have a TX25C2vn that fits in the palm of my hand and it will out throw this ugly, bulky M25C2T. I also have the M25C2vn which is awesome,,,why did they have to enlarge the head like that! :shakehead ,,,furthermore 700 yards of throw is not that impressive for a head/reflector that big! 

I guess modded lights spoil you!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> That M25C2T is ridiculous looking! Once you have modded lights its hard NOT to talk about them and hard to go back to stock!
> 
> I have a TX25C2vn that fits in the palm of my hand and it will out throw this ugly, bulky M25C2T. I also have the M25C2vn which is awesome,,,why did they have to enlarge the head like that! :shakehead ,,,furthermore 700 yards of throw is not that impressive for a head/reflector that big!
> 
> I guess modded lights spoil you!



Yeah, but once you mod this light the TX25C2vn will be very out-thrown. I understand it wouldn't be as compact, but you were comparing a modded light to a stock light so it's only fair to compare apples to apples by comparing two modded lights.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> Yeah, but once you mod this light the TX25C2vn will be very out-thrown. I understand it wouldn't be as compact, but you were comparing a modded light to a stock light so it's only fair to compare apples to apples by comparing two modded lights.



lol! You would hope so,my point is you do not need something that big and ugly to get those results,,,something so compact[TX25C2cn V3 will out throw it and is much more practical!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> lol! You would hope so,my point is you do not need something that big and ugly to get those results,,,something so compact[TX25C2cn V3 will out throw it and is much more practical!



Well of course your _modded_ light would out-throw a _stock_ light.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

OK,,,,,,,,here is STOCK VS, STOCK!! The M2X will out throw this by more than 150 yards!! I guess now your going to say it is de domed!! It is a STOCK light!

Maybe Olight is smarter! Less bulk more power!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> OK,,,,,,,,here is STOCK VS, STOCK!! The M2X will out throw this by more than 150 yards!! I guess now your going to say it is de domed!! It is a STOCK light!
> 
> Maybe Olight is smarter! Less bulk more power!



That is exactly what I'm going to say, maybe stock wasn't the right word now that Olight (may have) started a de-domed stock light trend.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> That is exactly what I'm going to say, maybe stock wasn't the right word now that Olight (may have) started a de-domed stock light trend.



Can I ask you why you would want a light like this? Maybe your just defending the ugly monster because you started the thread!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I wouldn't buy this light, unless it was modded.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> I wouldn't buy this light, unless it was modded.


 
*LOL!!!! 

**You can still buy a modded light which is more compact and it will out throw this!! EX: K40vn.** **Vihn told me a few minutes ago he believes if he modded this it would have a slight chance to match the K40vn;;;another great Vinh light that I have.**
*


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Once again you're comparing a stock TX25C2vn to a stock MX25C2T, I would rather get a _modded _MX25C2T than a TX25C2vn 'cause of its further throw.


----------



## phantom23 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


>


And it still has much less throw than much more compact Olight M2X. Eagletac needs to learn how to dedome emitters.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> Once again you're comparing a stock TX25C2vn to a stock MX25C2T, I would rather get a _modded _MX25C2T than a TX25C2vn 'cause of its further throw.



What are you talking about??!

Please reread what I said in post#20

. I said a K40vn will out throw the M25C2 Tvn if Vinh modded it! That is what he told me. THEY WOULD BOTH BE MODDED LIGHTS! The K40vn is much more compact.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



phantom23 said:


> And it still has much less throw than much more compact Olight M2X. Eagletac needs to learn how to dedome emitters.






Exactly,,I mentioned that in my post #16. I do not think op thinks it is fair because the M2X is dedomed!


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> The K40vn is much more compact.



How can a 3x18650 light be more compact than a 1x18650 light?


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> How can a 3x18650 light be more compact than a 1x18650 light?



There are many ways. The Olight SR Mini, for example, is MUCH smaller than an Eagletac MC25C2 Turbo.

That is the literal response to your question. 

As to the intent, the K40 body is wider, of course. No way around that. But the head is actually SMALLER than on the MC25C2 Turbo. Arguably the whole package is more compact, though I'd have to do a displacement test to be sure. Certainly it is easier to carry, with a narrower overall profile.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Well size can be subjective, since you think a narrower head + wide body = smaller light whereas I believe it's the opposite. As for volume, I still believe the M25C2T would be less than a K40. We won't know until if/when you decide do do a displacement test.


----------



## thedoc007 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> Well size can be subjective, since you think a narrower head + wide body = smaller light whereas I believe it's the opposite. As for volume, I still believe the M25C2T would be less than a K40. We won't know until if/when you decide do do a displacement test.



To me, size IS volume. They are not two separate things. Nor did I express a preference for one or the other. You may be right that the MC25C2T is smaller, I was just trying to help you understand Capolini's point.

I have no intention of ever acquiring a MC25C2T. If you send me one, I'll happily do the test, but I wouldn't pay $3 for it (unless to sell it off again). I find it very unappealing, and not just because of the freakish shape. Still, credit to Eagletac for having the balls to release it...I can't imagine it will sell very well, but it certainly has a unique look.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

My, I thought you were Capolini. Not that it makes a difference to whom I'm replying, the Level 2 donor sign just confused me.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 14, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Was hoping for better mode spacing. Also don't see there reason for posting both the LED lumen and the ANSI lumens.


----------



## BeastFlashlight (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

The MC25C2 looks like it was absolutely meant for a 26650 battery. It would look less awkward with the thicker body for one, on top of that the head is so enormous it's not like your saving space by having a 18650 body over a 26650!! Seems like a poor design plan should of gone 26650


----------



## dts71 (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ernst from Germany said:


> Everyone is talking about the MC25c2 Turbo, I think the P25LC2 Diffuser is also an interesting Lamp!
> Ernst



Yes indeed, too bad there is no tail stand to use the nice diffuser as a camping light.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



BeastFlashlight said:


> The MC25C2 looks like it was absolutely meant for a 26650 battery. It would look less awkward with the thicker body for one, on top of that the head is so enormous it's not like your saving space by having a 18650 body over a 26650!! Seems like a poor design plan should of gone 26650



Totally agree. Not as awkward looking and better run times to!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> Totally agree. Not as awkward looking and better run times to!



Yep, Eagletac make us one with a 26650 battery...............pretty please :naughty:


----------



## Flight_Deck (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



martinaee said:


> I didn't even see that light. How the heck does that work? Is there a separate led for the diffuser?



It looks to me like there are 20 to 24 or so small rectangular forward facing emitters encircling the bezel, which appears to be a frosted transparent ring.


----------



## chadvone (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Flight_Deck said:


> It looks to me like there are 20 to 24 or so small rectangular forward facing emitters encircling the bezel, which appears to be a frosted transparent ring.



Good Guess, products page says 19 . Also says 180 degree spill on diffuser ???? This is very interesting to me also


----------



## TFin04 (Jan 15, 2015)

Is the D25L2 Tactical finally an answer for the 18650 light that Four Sevens refuses to make?

I've been looking for a Quark Tactical UI (no modes via switch, mode select is done via head tightness). I'd love to see a video of this new lights operation, but from the website it sounds like this is finally what I have been looking for. 

What is Eagletac's reputation for durability and customer support? Foursevens is great in both regards and I cant lose durability just for the specific battery I want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 15, 2015)

It's what you're looking for, I think. Except instead of 47's 2 position head switch, eagletac has 3 positions. Just as easy to use, with more options, though I don't think eagletac gives you a turn - on strobe option, whereas 47s head switch is programmable


----------



## martinaee (Jan 15, 2015)

The P25LC2 Diffuser is the real standout now that I've looked at them all. That is really cool. Could be an amazing power outage light if it does in fact work pretty well as a lantern and light together. You could ceiling bounce while getting good fill light from the diffuser.

Not really useful to me since I have dedicated led lanterns and lights, but could be a good one light solution for somebody who wants both maybe. Will be an interesting review to read.

I just can't get into that MC25C2 with the huge head. There comes a point when performance doesn't matter as I'm not going to carry that around. People made fun of the TK40... this is somehow even more ridiculous than that to me somehow even if it is much smaller.


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I quite like the P25LC2.


----------



## TFin04 (Jan 15, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> It's what you're looking for, I think. Except instead of 47's 2 position head switch, eagletac has 3 positions. Just as easy to use, with more options, though I don't think eagletac gives you a turn - on strobe option, whereas 47s head switch is programmable



No need for strobe. I am excited about this light. I would like to see how the "three position" head works, but it is a step in the right direction.

You'd think there would be more demand for a tactical style light with clicky that allows you to select a low mode prior to turning the light on. I cant stand tail switch modes and side buttons. I am surprised at their popularity. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 15, 2015)

Agree with you about the UIs. This one is great. I don't have a video, but it's pretty straightfoward. One the P200LC2, head totally tightened is high, loosen it a little and it goes to medium, loosen about 180 degrees and it goes to low. I'm really like it, and very easy to predict which mode you'll be turning on it. The other similar lights like the P25 and D25 have slightly different order (and other modes), but basic operation is the same. I like it much better than 47s 2-position head switch


----------



## martinaee (Jan 16, 2015)

I wonder if that p25lc2 diffuser would break if it fell on it's head on concrete or something. If that's plastic it might crack maybe?


----------



## leon2245 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


>



woow that thing really hurt some butts itt.


----------



## TFin04 (Jan 16, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Agree with you about the UIs. This one is great. I don't have a video, but it's pretty straightfoward. One the P200LC2, head totally tightened is high, loosen it a little and it goes to medium, loosen about 180 degrees and it goes to low. I'm really like it, and very easy to predict which mode you'll be turning on it. The other similar lights like the P25 and D25 have slightly different order (and other modes), but basic operation is the same. I like it much better than 47s 2-position head switch



Cool. I am going to give one a shot. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Chicken Drumstick (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Capolini said:


> lol! You would hope so,my point is you do not need something that big and ugly to get those results,,,something so compact[TX25C2cn V3 will out throw it and is much more practical!


Considering you don't actually have any direct comparison beamshots or even both lights. You can't really claim this 100%.

Yes the modded vn "should" out throw it. But recording lux stats is like measuring Horse Power on a rolling road dyno... i.e. not always directly comparable.


----------



## eff (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



martinaee said:


> It honestly just is kind of dumb to me... I love how it has a pocket clip on it as though you could clip that to your pants without it awkwardly bouncing off your thigh. It would make much more sense to make it a short light with some kind of handle and add a second 18650 to it.


I don't think it would even bounce. As soon as you'd have the light clipped, your pants would be around your ankles


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 16, 2015)

TFin04 said:


> Cool. I am going to give one a shot. Thanks for the info.



Okay! To finish up the recommendation, if you need a single-digit low, you don't want the P200LC2, you want a P25LC2 (mode order goes 920-420-83 and then a double head turn to get to 4 lumens) or D25LC2 Tactical (mode order goes 910-410-80 then double head turn to 3). Now that I think about it, that could be a deal killer for you -- it means you can't start off in 3 lumen low. I could have sworn one of these lights had an interface where the second position was the lowest low, hmmm... hopefully someone will correct me, I'm guessing you can't pre-set to the 3 lumen mode


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Okay! To finish up the recommendation, if you need a single-digit low, you don't want the P200LC2, you want a P25LC2 (mode order goes 920-420-83 and then a double head turn to get to 4 lumens) or D25LC2 Tactical (mode order goes 910-410-80 then double head turn to 3). Now that I think about it, that could be a deal killer for you -- it means you can't start off in 3 lumen low. I could have sworn one of these lights had an interface where the second position was the lowest low, hmmm... hopefully someone will correct me, I'm guessing you can't pre-set to the 3 lumen mode



I have to agree. For me, a light has to have the ability to be turned on in its lowest mode and preferably have a sub lumen moonlight mode as well or its a deal breaker. Most people share this opinion I find. So, why cant light makers get it? Lights are used at night. Night vision is ruined by a blast of high output. Lights must be able to start in low at least as an option. Pull your head out light makers! 

I dont get it either. So you can get to low by loosening bezel before turning it on but, then have to double twist to get it to the lower setting and they state that will preserve your night vision? How does starting in any mode other then the lowest preserve your night vision? I hope we are wrong and it is able to start in its lowest output like the rest of the D series. My D25A NW is near perfect. It just needs a on/off switchable mode memory and a way to go right to the auxiliary modes without cycling through the modes twice and it would be perfect imo(at least for a reverse clicky).


----------



## Joe Talmadge (Jan 16, 2015)

The key thing is, I could be wrong about starting out in "low low" (which is 3-ish lumens on these lights), so hoping someone else will chime in. I know for a fact you can start out in high, medium, or 80-ish lumen "low". 

For me, for a light I'll use for defensive purposes, with or without a firearm, I don't need the light to be able to turn on in low-low or even have a low-low. I'm much more focused on the fact that I can make sure the light turns on in high/turbo, has a momentary functionality, and the on/off button pushes NEVER progress the modes. All the other modes, for me, are basically EDC or earthquake/power-outage use. I wish my P200LC2 had a low low, for long-running power outage use, but even if it had it, I'd be fine having to access it with head turns (although I'd prefer that it be one of positions where I can pre-position the head beforehand)


----------



## jruser (Jan 16, 2015)

Joe Talmadge said:


> Okay! To finish up the recommendation, if you need a single-digit low, you don't want the P200LC2, you want a P25LC2 (mode order goes 920-420-83 and then a double head turn to get to 4 lumens) or D25LC2 Tactical (mode order goes 910-410-80 then double head turn to 3). Now that I think about it, that could be a deal killer for you -- it means you can't start off in 3 lumen low. I could have sworn one of these lights had an interface where the second position was the lowest low, hmmm... hopefully someone will correct me, I'm guessing you can't pre-set to the 3 lumen mode



Agreed on the low-low issue. Eagletac has never been great at low modes. The old D25LC2 had a lowest mode that was in the 15 range and that was too high. Coming on in 80 and then having to flash even higher to get to 3 is ridiculous.

In a tactical light, I think it is important to be able to preselect the output but also to have a good low mode preselectable. Does nobody ever think of a situation where you need light while still being covert? Flashing to 80 will def draw attention.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

A question for EagTac users: Does the clip somehow help a person grip the body when making twist/loosen adjustments?


----------



## Tachead (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



KITROBASKIN said:


> A question for EagTac users: Does the clip somehow help a person grip the body when making twist/loosen adjustments?



I suppose but, it is not needed as the knurling gives plenty enough grip to easily twist(on my D25A NW anyway). Twisting can be done with one hand easily:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Nobody (Jan 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


>



That head is insane dude


----------



## TFin04 (Jan 17, 2015)

I don't need a super low setting, but 80+ is a pretty high "low" IMO. Anything from 10-30 would be fine. I use low for reading paperwork in low light and finding things rolling around the truck without waking my partner. The Quark QT2L running a 16650 may still be the best thing going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Random Dan (Jan 17, 2015)

TFin04 said:


> I don't need a super low setting, but 80+ is a pretty high "low" IMO. Anything from 10-30 would be fine. I use low for reading paperwork in low light and finding things rolling around the truck without waking my partner. The Quark QT2L running a 16650 may still be the best thing going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


I agree. Back in the day a 65 lumen 6P was considered "bright," now lights have low modes with more lumens. Personally I like at least a <5lm low and a 20-60lm medium mode.


----------



## thijsco19 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nevermind.


----------



## martinaee (Jan 18, 2015)

TFin04 said:


> I don't need a super low setting, but 80+ is a pretty high "low" IMO. Anything from 10-30 would be fine. I use low for reading paperwork in low light and finding things rolling around the truck without waking my partner. The Quark QT2L running a 16650 may still be the best thing going.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



LOL wasn't 80-90 lumens the high mode (or only mode) on those surefire G2 lights back in the day? Orange is the new black and 80 is the new low.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jan 18, 2015)

I want Hi Cri version of D25L2 Diffuser!!!!


----------



## texastactical (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

So when will these be available?


----------



## Ladp.1 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

That P25LC2 looks like it would be really cool to use as a lantern...if it would tale stand. I wonder if a D25LC2 tail cap would work on it.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 20, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



texastactical said:


> So when will these be available?



You can pre-order them from Going Gear.


----------



## rrego (Jan 21, 2015)

I've been a big fan of EagleTac lights, ever since I started with their line, getting a P100A2 and P10A. They are still in regular rotation years later!  Can't wait for a review on the P25LC2 and P25A2. I see more EagTacs in my future!


----------



## texastactical (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ryp said:


> You can pre-order them from Going Gear.



Thanks Ryp. I looked on there and couldn't find any dates on availability?


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I must be missing something here. What is the actual difference between the P25LC2 and the D25LC2 Tactical, other than .1 inches of head diameter? Is one optimized for 2 x CR123 vs 18650, or does one have more blinky modes or something. I could do with an 18650 light that will always come on at the pre-selected "high"mode to go with a pistol. Here you have 3. Indoors, even 80 lumens works for me as a bedside "bump in the night light," 420 lumens would be good outdoors. Don't know what I'd do with 700+ lumens....


----------



## lebox97 (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

The EagleTac P20 / P25 / T20 / T25 series lights have user replaceable/upgradeable LED modules (P25LC2 "Diffuser" model is the exception), all the others do not.

Cheers
Tod




BigBluefish said:


> I must be missing something here. What is the actual difference between the P25LC2 and the D25LC2 Tactical, other than .1 inches of head diameter? Is one optimized for 2 x CR123 vs 18650, or does one have more blinky modes or something. I could do with an 18650 light that will always come on at the pre-selected "high"mode to go with a pistol. Here you have 3. Indoors, even 80 lumens works for me as a bedside "bump in the night light," 420 lumens would be good outdoors. Don't know what I'd do with 700+ lumens....


----------



## BigBluefish (Jan 22, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



lebox97 said:


> The EagleTac P20 / P25 / T20 / T25 series lights have user replaceable/upgradeable LED modules (P25LC2 "Diffuser" model is the exception), all the others do not.
> 
> Cheers
> Tod



Ah-ha. I did miss something. And something rather significant, I'd say. And does EagleTac have any high CRI or warm white replacement modules to tempt us? 

I might have to pick up one of these. Had a P100C2 with a nice neutral tint awhile back, probably shouldn't have sold it. It was a solid straightforward light. Had one of the D-series 2 x CR123a twisties too, but it had a nasty green tinted LED. It seems in the last year or so, EagleTac has made an effort to source some decent emitters, so I'm hopeful that I'll like the one I get when the time comes.


----------



## Daveh1 (Jan 23, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I'm a big fan of Eagletac. Got the original D25lc2 twisty over 3 years ago and have used it without any other light making want to switch. Until recently with P200lc2. I love it. The have the best lights for EDC, as far as I'm concerned. And I love that they got rid of the modes on it. I don't need them. Low, medium high, perfect!


----------



## Ryp (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*


----------



## lumicycle (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



BigBluefish said:


> Ah-ha. I did miss something. And something rather significant, I'd say. And does EagleTac have any high CRI or warm white replacement modules to tempt us?



According to the website they so far have only the cool white, neural white, and a 395nm UV LED modules for the P25LC2, but I'm fairly confident that more modules will be released in the coming months. There are an abundance of P20 series modules available, but haven't seen mention of whether those will fit the new P25LC2 body. 

I'm quite interested in this light...it's what I wish my (four!) P20C2's were. I can't say I didn't see it coming, though. The only thing they didn't fix is that there's no power on in "true low." Can always keep a hand over the head when you power on and tight-loose the head, but it's a bit annoying to have to do that and of course you can't if you don't have a free hand. Looking forward to reviews nonetheless.


----------



## Dreamer (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Received my light yesterday, a neutral white P25LC2. Overall I love the light, well spaced mode with many aux blinking modes. 1minor complaint from me is that, the batt tube seems thin(compared to Fenix PD32UE or Nitecore SRT5). Really wished the light is able to tail stand, that would be really nice with the diffuser mode turn on.


----------



## res1cue (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Ladp.1 said:


> That P25LC2 looks like it would be really cool to use as a lantern...if it would tale stand. I wonder if a D25LC2 tail cap would work on it.




Got my p25lc2, 1200 lumens out of a small package is very impressive. Higher lux than d25lc2 tactical, and you can tell head is a bit bigger, reflector is a bit deeper. Also its smooth not LOP


Most importantly they are interchangable tail caps, so yes you can tailstand it


----------



## orbital (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

+

Quite like the P25LC2, 
the _diffuser_ model should be able to tailstand.

I have a few D25LC2 twisty units, its been my holy-grail light & bike light---------------- I may just make room for the P25LC2


.....


----------



## Fatso35 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Dreamer said:


> Received my light yesterday, a neutral white P25LC2. Overall I love the light, well spaced mode with many aux blinking modes. 1minor complaint from me is that, the batt tube seems thin(compared to Fenix PD32UE or Nitecore SRT5). Really wished the light is able to tail stand, that would be really nice with the diffuser mode turn on.



Hi,

Can you tell me ive the diffuser part is worth it? Does it have a bit of trow?

Best regards,


----------



## eff (Feb 6, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

No reviews on the MC25C2 Turbo yet ?


----------



## WhitedragonBC (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Not being able to turn on in low really kills the P25LC2 and D25LC2T for me.


----------



## orbital (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

review needed


----------



## lumicycle (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Dreamer said:


> Received my light yesterday, a neutral white P25LC2. Really wished the light is able to tail stand, that would be really nice with the diffuser mode turn on.



Congrats! FYI...I bought a tail-standing tail cap from eagletac-usa for my P20C2 MKII for ten or eleven bucks. Much worth it. Ithink the tail caps are interchangeable across most EagleTac lights of thisbattery config. I just checked on that and they do list different tail caps for different series of lights, but I'd be surprised if the P-series tail-standing tail cap doesn't fit the new P models.



orbital said:


> review needed



+1, can't wait.



WhitedragonBC said:


> Not being able to turn on in low really kills the P25LC2 and D25LC2T for me.



To those that have them, can someone confirm this? Product page says "*One press for MAX or MIN output: With head tighten/loosen, turning on the flashlight will always get you the maximum/minimum output power.*" So, when they say "MIN" do they mean the lowest possible output, or are they referring to the second lowest? Bit of a deal breaker for me, as well.

Also, does anyone have both the new P25LC2 and a P20C2? I'm curious to know if the LED modules in the new light fit the older model. Thanks!


----------



## WhitedragonBC (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Read what's right below that.



> Four pre-defined output
> Turn the head to access three common output levels. You can pre-select your desired output before turning on the light. A quick twist will get you the lowest level (4th level). This makes it especially useful when you are in a dark environment and need to preserve your adapted night vision or need maximum runtime.



and on the technical page.



> Twist the head to select between three output levels.
> To access the lowest 4th level, turn the head to 3rd level, then 2nd level, and then back to 3rd level within one second.


----------



## lumicycle (Feb 11, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



WhitedragonBC said:


> Read what's right below that.
> 
> 
> 
> and on the technical page.



Yes, I saw that, but it doesn't explicitly state what level it provides when you turn it on with the head "loose." Well, it actually does explicitly say "minimum" power level in the section I quoted, so I would like to take this to mean the actual, truly lowest, minimum power level that is referred to as the 4th level in the section you quote. I have a strong feeling, though, that it's taking the 3rd level to be the "minimum," which defies the definition of the word, does it not?


----------



## nightowlgear (Feb 11, 2015)

Thanks for the lineup summary. We got our hands on some of the diffuser lights. They are pretty cool. I think that they will be pretty popular. 
Hybrid's are probably going to start taking over in a lot of the lines.

It will be nice when you can get a great throw, diffuse it, and have a rainbow of color selections... (move from warm to cool to daylight to blue to red...)

Commercial reference deleted - Norm


----------



## texastactical (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



lumicycle said:


> Yes, I saw that, but it doesn't explicitly state what level it provides when you turn it on with the head "loose." Well, it actually does explicitly say "minimum" power level in the section I quoted, so I would like to take this to mean the actual, truly lowest, minimum power level that is referred to as the 4th level in the section you quote. I have a strong feeling, though, that it's taking the 3rd level to be the "minimum," which defies the definition of the word, does it not?



Just got mine yesterday. Unless I'm missing something. the lowest you can turn it on is at the 103 lumen output. Then once it is on you must do the head twist thing to achieve the 4 lumen mode.


----------



## wjv (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Those P200A2 and D25A2 lights have nice runtimes!!!!

Looks like either of them would be a good challenger to the Fenix LD22.


----------



## wjv (Feb 24, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



chadvone said:


> Also don't see there reason for posting both the LED lumen and the ANSI lumens.



I'd rather have more info than not enough!


----------



## Billy Ram (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I have the P25LC2 and like it. Waiting on the MX25L4 Turbo to come available.
Billy


----------



## GoingGear.com (Mar 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Billy Ram said:


> I have the P25LC2 and like it. Waiting on the MX25L4 Turbo to come available.
> Billy



MX25L4 Turbo has been out for a few months.


----------



## lumicycle (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



texastactical said:


> Just got mine yesterday. Unless I'm missing something. the lowest you can turn it on is at the 103 lumen output. Then once it is on you must do the head twist thing to achieve the 4 lumen mode.



well now why'd they go and do that? Oh well...guess that just means I don't have to spend the money just yet, although three lumen is still quite a bit lower than the eight lumen low I'm currently working with. Thanks for the info!


----------



## texastactical (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



lumicycle said:


> well now why'd they go and do that? Oh well...guess that just means I don't have to spend the money just yet, although three lumen is still quite a bit lower than the eight lumen low I'm currently working with. Thanks for the info!



Good question.


----------



## amanichen (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



eff said:


> No reviews on the MC25C2 Turbo yet ?


The pocket clip on that thing is a nice touch! Its like they did it just as a joke!


----------



## Ryp (Mar 5, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

It's obviously not going to go _inside_ your pocket, but you could clip it _outside_ or to a belt. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.


----------



## rjking (Mar 8, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

No news for updated D25 clicky?


----------



## Bedlam (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Has anyone got the P25LC2 yet, or had a play around with one?

I've got a Neutral D25LC2 coming in a few weeks, but an Aussie store has a Neutral P25LC2 in and I'm getting tempted to buy it in the mean time - any info or hands on experiences of it would be great.


----------



## thijsco19 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Here is a vid of the p25lc2 diffuser from Vinhnguyen54:


----------



## markr6 (Apr 16, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



Bedlam said:


> Has anyone got the P25LC2 yet, or had a play around with one?
> 
> I've got a Neutral D25LC2 coming in a few weeks, but an Aussie store has a Neutral P25LC2 in and I'm getting tempted to buy it in the mean time - any info or hands on experiences of it would be great.



Hey I missed this one! And didn't know about this UI either. I like it!! I had a D25LC2 with an amazing Nichia 219 tint, but had to sell it becasue the UI drove me absolutely insane.

I think I'd like this simple 3 (OK, 4 mode) UI better with all the junk hidden. Forward clicky. Nice!


----------



## gclyn (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

Can one switch modes with the tail cap button? Or are the brightness levels only changed through twisting head?


----------



## jylong_away (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I have a P25LC2, and was trying to figure out the actual performance difference between this light and the D25LC2 Tactical (upgradable LEDs nonwithstanding). I imagine the smaller reflector diameter and OP reflector would give it less throw, but the UI seems identical.

Can anyone who's handled both lights comment on this? Is the internal circuitry of the head the same, just with a different housing?


----------



## clemence (Nov 21, 2015)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



phantom23 said:


> And it still has much less throw than much more compact Olight M2X. Eagletac needs to learn how to dedome emitters.



I thought so too...BUT those huge reflector produce real life advantage over Olight's M2XUT and or M3XUT. I bought two M2XUT several months ago because it's the best balance for compactness & throw. Actually I haven't see anything so small throw this far (stock, reflectored, single 18650). Got the second one with an off center XPL emitter though =(.
I bring my M2XUT almost everywhere I go and it has one big problem: USELESS spill!
- For close range observation up to 50meters any decent floody flashlight/headlamp in max mode is the best.
- For medium range observation up to 200 meters, almost any "normal size" reflectored search light do the job with no problem
- Beyond 200 meters, the range where super throwers should excell.... the M2XUT seems problematic. It's like searching through a telescope, small hot spot with no periphery vision at all. The contrast between center spot and the dim spill is too great, tunnel effect. Unless we can modify this, I better off with those monster throwers.
I found this thread and you can see even the approximately equal diameter reflectors of Eagletac is worth the extra money, better spill. So far, Armytek Barracuda has the tightest spill, but it's not very compact. It's a specialized one. I'm highly optimistic that Eagletac's weird looking 92mm M25C2 Turbo head should do better with XPL HI upgrade. I don't own any Eagletac for now but I really consider it to be my next toy. But it's hard to resist Olight's price list.....
A nice comparison shots from Andrea0401:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?408914-Eagletac-T25C2-XP-L-HI-vs-M30LC2-XP-L-HI


----------



## Qwikster (Jan 10, 2016)

Ordered a D25A2, returned it just as fast. 2nd light from them I tried out. Both garbage! Could not get aux modes to work or the other hidden firefly level. Guess i got spoiled with the Fenix & Nitecore button operations. Simple & fast. Either way, the only thing I'll be twisting is my bottle cap. Cheers..


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 10, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*



clemence said:


> I bought two M2XUT several months ago because it's the best balance for compactness & throw. Actually I haven't see anything so small throw this far (stock, reflectored, single 18650). Got the second one with an off center XPL emitter though
> 
> *Have you tried opening the bezel, being careful with the lens, and slightly re-adjusting the reflector? Worked for my M2X-UT*
> 
> ...


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

I did get a 'custom made' by EagleTac, M25C2 Turbo with an XP-L Hi 5000K, having asked for a tint that has a minimum of yellow-green. They did it! It is very, very nice. It is very compatible with the ZebraLight SC62d and Oveready V5 redomed XP-L triple. I only use it on maximum. The lanyard attachment rotates freely, on the tailcap (wish I could affix it in one position so I could conveniently index off the tip of the clip with an index or third finger, when holding in cigar grip. The weight is substantial, but understandable. I carry it bezel down in a Spec-Ops AFAK (advanced first aid kit?) pouch on the belt. It is a bit tight on the length when snapped down. The throw rivals my stock (and much heavier) NiteCore TM36, with a very pleasing, warmer tint than the decent SBT-70 emitter. For most long range needs, the single 18650 battery in the EagTac is all I need (quick looks, with some sustained gazing). Unless Oveready or MBI comes out with another amazing illumination device, this will likely be the last major flashlight purchase for a good while. EagTac, you complete me. Many, Many Thanks. Thank You Christina (and the person who installed the emitter) of EagleTac!


----------



## EPVQ30 (Apr 23, 2019)

*Re: *NEW* EagleTac Lights*

been looking at the p25lc2 D with the XM-L2 U4 CW emitter. do you think it is still a worthy contender or are there better choices in its class Thank you!


----------

